# 2 new skills



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I wanted to do another quick session of "touch," and I didn't feel like putting Colby, the Lhasa, up, so I figured a little sibling rivalry wouldn't hurt anything. They were doing great, both going up and slapping the stanchion with their paw. Then Flip decided it would be more fun to slap Colby's head. So he kept slapping his paw at Colby's head and looking to me for his treat. It was very cute! (although I don't think Colby thought so)


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ya, I always have Twister trying to do what I am teaching the big dogs to do. He tries to be so cute so he gets a treat too! Sounds like your are doing some fun winter "games".


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I taught Kirby to touch with her nose to my hand. We play this game before Rally runs to keep her focus on me. For the fun of it I taught her to touch her nose to my nose when I say kiss.... well, little miss "I love cookies" will give me "kisses" when ever she wants a cookie now. Needless to say I get a lot of kisses and when she misses "smootched up glasses". LOL


----------

